# How to get something out of baby's eye?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

My 4.5 month old has an eyelash in her eye and it's bothering her. How do you get them out? I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## verdepark (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is not working itself out by tearing, you could try saline solution. Wash your hands, then set her on her side and with the tip of the bottle at the outside corner of her eye, lightly squeeze the saline into her eye letting it run out the other side. I would not be too aggressive in trying to remove it.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

when i have things in my eyes that wont rinse out (like a hair that insists on sticking around) i dip a sterile q-tip in saline solution. if you just dab the q-tip onto the object it lifts it right off :>


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

You could also try flushing her eye with breastmilk (it won't sting and has antibacterial properties to heal any grossness that's brewing







).


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome! I got it out, but I'll use these remedies next time. Thanks again!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I use a squirt of breastmilk for pretty much anything eye-related. It's soooo gentle and like a PP said, antibacterial so it helps avoid eye infections.


----------

